# Artest



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Is he a legitmate MVP contender this year? If the voters factor in defensive presence(which they havne't with Nash over the last 2 years), then I truly believe he is. The key is to keep his head on straight. He seems motivated to do so this year.

Thoughts?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

We will probably have to win 55 games for him to be a candidate.

He plays the best D in the game, but this season Ron has to play more efficiently on offense. We saw that he is great in the post and on the drive, a good passer, and an adequate shooter, but he needs better shot selection and fewer TO's, because we are dying for a #1 on offense, and Ron can do if he plays smart. Although his shooting % will probably never be great, he can do a lot better that the 38% he had with us last season. 

Along with his usual D, if he puts up 20ish points on better %'s, maybe 6-7 boards (as strong as he is, he should be more of a force on the boards) and 4-5 assists, and we exceed expectations, I think he would deserve consideration. 

I expect he will play better now that he has some continuity, but to play this well, he will have to show me some things on offense that I haven't seen yet. Unlikely, but we'd be contenders again.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

I doubt that Ron will ever get any MVP consideration mainly because of who he is and also because of the of stats he puts up. He's always been a low percentage shooter and I doubt that will change very much under Musselman, maybe slightly but not by much. He will also never be more than an average rebounder because he is too busy guarding his man on the perimeter so it's harder for him to grab volume rebounds.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I think if you actually judge it by mst valuable, then Ron would have a shot. I guess if you throw in politics, and the writers don't basing superioir defense as they should, then you get a player who gets underrated. Oh well


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

No...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Over LeBron? Kobe? Dirk? No way... While he provides three times the D those three do, he also isn't nearly the force offensively.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Artest, isnt a candidate for anything, just has a higher chance winning DPOY.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I can see him slipping into the top 5 in votes depending on the success of other teams. He's moitivated this year to do big things.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Production wise, yes he has a legitimate shot but throw in the media and the public outlook and all those other factors, he has really no chance.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Production wise, yes he has a legitimate shot but throw in the media and the public outlook and all those other factors, he has really no chance.


Very true.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Regardless of how well he plays, unless the Kings are far and away the best team next year, I don't think Ron really has a chance because of his reputation. It'll be hard for a good amount of people to look past that.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

No chance.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I tend to agree, but stranger things have happened. Whoever thought Nash would win MVP? Twice!?


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Artest just has too much working against him. No question the difference he makes on the court would put him in that company. Lets see. If we win 60 games next year then maybe.


----------

